# Feliz cumple Jorge Val Ribera!!!!!!



## Artrella

*    Felicidades amigo!!!  Dieciocho besitos y un abrazote!!!     * ​[menos mal que no estás acá... si no ligabas besos de mis amigos varones también...hee hee]

*Para vos!!!!  *


----------



## Jana337

*Jorge,

ich wünsche dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag, vor allem aber mehr Zeit für die Fremdsprachen, insbesondere für die Schönste. 

Jana
*


----------



## funnydeal

*¡Muchas felicidades Jorge!​*


----------



## Mita

*¡¡CUMPLEAÑOS FELIZ, TE DESEO A TI, CUMPLEAÑOS JORGITO  , QUE LOS CUMPLAS FELIZZZ!!* ​


----------



## LadyBlakeney

¡Feliz cumpleaños, Jorge!


----------



## Whodunit

*Alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag. Ich hoffe, du kannst noch mehr Zeit für dein jetzt schon schönes Deutsch aufbringen! Mach weiter so.    ​  *


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

¡Wow, esto sí que es una sorpresa! ¡No me habría imaginado que iban a felicitarme! ¡Muchísimas, muchísmas gracias a todos!

Y como ya soy casi todo un mayor de edad (perdonen la gramática, pero es que acá la mayoría de edad es "formalmente" a los 21, pero ya se dice desde los 18 que uno es "mayor de edad" informalmente ), ya puedo hacer todo esto legalmente:

Beber
Conducir
Votar
Cool, ¿no?


(Artrella, gracias por los globitos y la torta...y yo también me alegro de no recibir felicitaciones masculinas argentinas  [personalmente, digo])


-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hey, dies ist echt 'ne schöne Überraschung! Ich hätte mir nicht vorgestellt, dass ihr mir gratulieren würdet! Vielen Dank für eure Glückwünsche und ich verspreche euch, dass ich immer ein bisschen Zeit fürs Lernen und Üben der schönen deutschen Sprache finden werde . 

Und heute werde ich volljährig (na, eigentlich hier ab 21, aber das finde ich blöd)! Ab heute kann ich legal:

Saufen
Fahren
Wählen
Geil, nicht wahr?


----------



## Rayines

> me alegro de no recibir felicitaciones masculinas argentinas


*Bueno, aquí va otra femenina!!(Y ojo que las mujeres somos muy peligrosas acá!! ). Beso y abrazo, y felicitaciones también por la cantidad de idiomas  !!! *


----------



## beatrizg

Que tengas un feliz dia, Jorge! 
Y que disfrutes prudentemente    de tu casi-mayoria de edad!!!


----------



## Lancel0t

Happy Birthday Jorge!


----------



## gaer

Jorge,

I'm barely on time, according to my time zone.

Happy Birthday!

Gaer


----------



## elroy

Zwar etwas verspätet, allerdings noch ganz herzlich. (Ich war auf dem Heimweg.)​ 
*Lieber Jorge,*​ 
*du trägst UMHEIMLICH viel zum Deutschforum bei. Deine Beiträge sind nicht nur sprachlich fesselnd, sondern du strahlst darüber hinaus eine beneidenswerte Freundlichkeit und eine unerschöpfliche Rücksicht auf alle Kollegen ab! Daher betrachte ich mich wirklich als geehrt, dich im Deutschforum kennegelernt zu haben.*​ 
*Ich hoffe, wie die anderen Kollegen, auf häufigere Anwesenheit von dir, denn wir können ja schlecht auf jemanden wie du verzichten!*​

** *ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG!!!! * ​

In den USA darf ich noch nicht einmal Alkohol trinken - erst mit 21 Jahren werde ich dazu berechtigt werden!​


----------



## ILT

Since I'm really late, all I can say is:

CONGRATULATIONS   

I hope your day was as special as you


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

I love translating said:
			
		

> Since I'm really late, all I can say is:
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS
> 
> I hope your day was as special as you


 
Muchas gracias, y recuerda que "es mejor tarde que nunca"  .


----------



## cuchuflete

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias, y recuerda que "es mejor tarde que nunca"  .



Pues, mejor tarde que nunca, y de modo que casi compartimos la fecha...

Te ofrezco un gran abrazo.  ¡Que tengas un año lleno de alegría!

Cuchu


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Pues, mejor tarde que nunca, y de modo que casi compartimos la fecha...
> 
> Te ofrezco un gran abrazo. ¡Que tengas un año lleno de alegría!
> 
> Cuchu


 
¡Oh, no lo sabía! ¡Muchas gracias y mis felicidades atrasadas a ti también ! ¡A ver si el próximo año ambos logramos felicitarnos a tiempo! jaja 

¡Un fuerte abrazo!


----------



## Phryne

Yo vengo también tardísimo, Jorge, pero no sin menos buenas intenciones... 

*​*


----------

